# Project Noah (Hollywood strings) (Updated:8/28/10)



## sherief83

Hello friends,
After long nights and hours of fighting seriously hard to produce this 6:30 min score.

May I present Project Noah.

This is a Rescore of Disney's fantasia Pomp and Circumstance Section. I did it for my own education and because it was very inspiring and challenging.

UPDATE: videos were taken down due to Copyright but my score is still here.



Instruments Used:

EW- Hollywood strings
EW- Orchestra Gold
EW- Choir
VSL woodwinds

I truly hope you guys enjoy it and as always comments are very welcome other wise I wouldn't learn.
__________________


----------



## David Story

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Beautiful, thrilling music. Conforms to picture well. Animation is the hardest picture to score, you help bring it to life. 
The brass is good, what are you using, esp for trumpets? Those are a bit harsh. Good woodwinds, but the high fl/picc is harsh.
Warm, smooth reverb.
Good mix, esp choir sits well.
It starts to feel like a mockup by 2 minutes or so, but plenty of life again after 4:05.
After 5 min, you might want to play Donald's slapstick beats.
Great work!


----------



## Steve Martin

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Hi Sherief,

this is just great - wow! You have done such a wonderful job with the music!

thanks for posting this and sharing it with us.

best,

Steve :D


----------



## Studio E

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Wow! Great work!


----------



## Alex Temple

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Great stuff here! To be honest I didn't really pay much attention to the programming or the mixing since the music worked so well with the picture. Sometimes the horns did jump out at me as being too wide in the mix compared to the other instruments but that's relatively minor. What percussion is that?


----------



## sherief83

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*



David Story @ Mon Aug 09 said:


> Beautiful, thrilling music. Conforms to picture well. Animation is the hardest picture to score, you help bring it to life.
> The brass is good, what are you using, esp for trumpets? Those are a bit harsh. Good woodwinds, but the high fl/picc is harsh.
> Warm, smooth reverb.
> Good mix, esp choir sits well.
> It starts to feel like a mockup by 2 minutes or so, but plenty of life again after 4:05.
> After 5 min, you might want to play Donald's slapstick beats.
> Great work!



Thank you David for listening. Trumpts are actually Eastwest Gold package. I intended the work to be about the music and not about the picture, hence why I generalize alot. I wanted the music to stand on its own without needing the picture for demo purposes.

Thanks again! 



Steve Martin @ Mon Aug 09 said:


> Hi Sherief,
> 
> this is just great - wow! You have done such a wonderful job with the music!
> 
> thanks for posting this and sharing it with us.
> 
> best,
> 
> Steve :D



Thank you Steve for listening and letting me know your thoughts!


[quote:ed41bòš   àž¦š   àž§š   àž¨š   àž©š   àžªš   àž«š   àž¬š   àž­š   àž®š   àž¯š   àž°š   àž±š   àž²š   àž³š   àž´š   àžµš   àž¶š   àž·š   àž¸š   àž¹š   àžºš   àž»š   àž¼š   àž½š   àž¾š   àž¿š   àžÀš   àžÁš   àžÂš   àžÃš   àžÄš   àžÅš   àžÆš   àžÇš   àžÈ›   àžÉ›   àžÊ›   àžË›   àžÌ›   àžÍ›   àžÎ›   àžÏ›   àžÐ›   àžÑ›   àžÒ›   àžÓ›   àžÔ›   àžÕ›   àžÖ›   àž×›   àžØ›   àžÙ›   àžÚ›   àžÛ›   àžÜ›   àžÝ›   àžÞ›   àžß›   àžàœ   àžáœ   àžâœ   àžãœ   àžäœ   àžåœ   àžæœ   àžçœ   àžèœ   àžéœ   àžêœ   àžëœ   àžìœ   àžíœ   àžîœ   àžïœ   àžðœ   àžñœ   àžòœ   àžóœ   àž


----------



## Mr Greg G

Nice music, but like David said some instruments are very harsh sounding. Nice job though!


----------



## chrisr

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

really enjoyed this! 

I only have another "what is..." question I'm afraid...

...what's the choir??

congrats on a great piece!

Chris


----------



## chrisr

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

thanks - they're working very well for you!


----------



## Ashermusic

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Yes, as much as everyone rags on that EW choir library because Wordbuilder is tough to use, the sound is really quite nice.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Sherief,

This is outstanding work! Really good music and it sits well with the animation as well. 

Top notch!


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## sherief83

Thanks guys! I really am happy to hear it pleased you all!

Its really rewarding when one hears that it works after the long hours i spent on it so thank you all again!


----------



## rayinstirling

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

I agree with the others on it being an impressive piece of work, although for me it didn't work with what I was watching. Probably an age thing, all these years of listening to original sound tracks.


----------



## sherief83

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*



Rob @ Tue Aug 10 said:


> Amazing work, extremely well done, Sherief!



Thank you Rob, your work "like sliver" is absolutely amazing!



rayinstirling @ Wed Aug 11 said:


> I agree with the others on it being an impressive piece of work, although for me it didn't work with what I was watching. Probably an age thing, all these years of listening to original sound tracks.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I should mention something that I have yet to mention about this piece. I basically had a version where I Micky moused every single move in the short film. The problem is that it ended up not being music that can stand on its own. So I on purpose generalized some sections. for example; the sections where the animals move into the ship and then out of the ship. 

So I just felt I should point that out. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Guy Bacos

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Started listening several times but was always interrupted for one reason or another. Finally got to the end of the video, and worth it. 

I don't remember the previous version you had done, unfortunately, but this one sounds so good it's got to be a ton better than the previous one. Very colorful music and enjoyable through out, and a convincing mix as well. Bravo!


----------



## sherief83

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*



Guy Bacos @ Wed Aug 11 said:


> Started listening several times but was always interrupted for one reason or another. Finally got to the end of the video, and worth it.
> 
> I don't remember the previous version you had done, unfortunately, but this one sounds so good it's got to be a ton better than the previous one. Very colorful music and enjoyable through out, and a convincing mix as well. Bravo!



Guy thank you very much for your very kind words! hearing it from a composer I respect makes my day. thanks again sir!


----------



## OlavB

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Oh my god, this makes me really really REALLY humble!
What a great piece!!!
Wowwwww!
I must sound like a 17 yr old now.
I am not though.


----------



## OlavB

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

post deleted (double)


----------



## sherief83

Thank you OlavB. I really appreciate your enthusiasm! 

I also see a lot of people clicking this thread. I hope it pleased you all as well!


----------



## noiseboyuk

Another huge vote of respect... you nailed the style perfectly.

Two specific things leapt out. First - EWQL SO gets so overlooked for brass, you've done a terrific job with the lib here. Second - animation calls for some articulations that are rarely if ever covered by sample libs. One example is the "laugh" at 1.43. I can't imagine it being done better than you did it with VIs, but I long for a real Carl Stalling library of nuts playing one day!


----------



## germancomponist

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Amazing work and so well written to the pictures, Sherief!

Very coool!


----------



## Gary Eskow

BRAVO!


----------



## JBacal

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

Very impressive!

Best,
Jay


----------



## sherief83

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*



noiseboyuk @ Fri Aug 13 said:


> Another huge vote of respect... you nailed the style perfectly.
> 
> Two specific things leapt out. First - EWQL SO gets so overlooked for brass, you've done a terrific job with the lib here. Second - animation calls for some articulations that are rarely if ever covered by sample libs. One example is the "laugh" at 1.43. I can't imagine it being done better than you did it with VIs, but I long for a real Carl Stalling library of nuts playing one day!



Thank you sir! A carl Salling library? well that would certainly be an interesting one. I just hope its not just phrases or FX but actual patches. 



germancomponist @ Sat Aug 14 said:


> Amazing work and so well written to the pictures, Sherief!
> 
> Very coool!





gary @ Sat Aug 14 said:


> BRAVO!





JBacal @ Sat Aug 14 said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> Best,
> Jay



Gary, Jay and Germancomponist, Thank you so much for taking the time to check the music! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Nino Rajacic

*Re: Project Noah (Hollywood strings)*

This is really, really impressive. I enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## sherief83

Sorry for the late reply. thanks Nino!

noiseboyuk, I've been thinking about it for two days and I think I really would like a library where I would be able to hear serious imperfection in the notes of the instrument and even bad playing and recording....lol it would actually make Micky mousing that more funny.


----------



## vlado hudec

Very nice music !

I checked a youtube comments, you wrote this:

"I've also used other patches to help with realism for woodwinds only"

Could you tell, which patches it is? (if it is not a secret :D 


Thanks

V


----------



## Hannes_F

Somehow I missed this till today. Great great work. Hope it opens you some doors, would deserve it.


----------



## AntonioCasalena

Very impressive, inspirational, and admirable.
How long did it take you and with what DAW?

Another question, did you pull it off in 32bit mode?


----------



## sherief83

Thanks Antonio! check your pm. Project took me something like a month because of a technical issue. I used Logic.


----------



## ricother

paoling @ Sun Oct 31 said:


> Very very good..!
> 
> Something that I could suggest you is to use a kind of leitmotiv



I agree with the leimotiv thing. It could have even improved this very good work. Anyway, I have enjoyed it a lot.
Great work!
Keep them coming!


----------



## Fhl

Very, very impressive!

Would you mind sharing how you score something like that? Do you create melodies for many parts, then arrange around them, or what do you do?

Thanks 

- Fredrik


----------



## sherief83

paoling @ Sat Oct 30 said:


> Very very good..!
> My favourite parts are the "mickeymoused" things and the triumphant parts with the choir; these are the parts that, in my opinion have the best connection with the picture.
> 
> Something that I could suggest you is to use a kind of leitmotiv for the other parts; one generic for the whole movie, that you can develop slowly through the various parts (like when there are the animals walking). And other one more specific for Daisy Duck and Donald story and maybe another one for Donald working. You made right the good music for them, but sometimes I was wishing to listen a different version of a previous heard theme.
> 
> Stevie posted some times ago a beautiful example of cartoon music, for a contest (he hadn't win). http://vimeo.com/7220198
> 
> Although these are two really different projects, you can see in this video a bit of what I meant.
> Anyway you made a really impressive job... And your parts are very very good both on the orchestration and on the nice, most of the times polytonal, parts.
> I really like it!



Thanks for listening! Well I Originally intended for the music to stand on its own without the picture and to show different things going on. I actually did attempt a leitmotiv and I do it exactly as you mentioned, ones for when animals walk in(including inside) and out of the ship and even when they go to Noah at the intro. Its just I took it beyond recognition but they are the same chords if you listen carefully. there is a love theme that I establish when Donald and daisy meet at first and it comes back when they meet again. there lonely theme is a derivative of that first love theme(in chord), once again taken beyond recognition, because I worked on it for a month so naturally I was changing things all the time. So the intentions were there, its just taken beyond the originals. 

Thanks again!



ricother @ Mon Nov 01 said:


> paoling @ Sun Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very very good..!
> 
> Something that I could suggest you is to use a kind of leitmotiv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with the leimotiv thing. It could have even improved this very good work. Anyway, I have enjoyed it a lot.
> Great work!
> Keep them coming!
Click to expand...


Thanks for listening ricother! glad you enjoyed it!




Fhl @ Mon Nov 01 said:


> Very, very impressive!
> 
> Would you mind sharing how you score something like that? Do you create melodies for many parts, then arrange around them, or what do you do?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - Fredrik



thanks for listening Fredrik! How do I score something like this? well I actually take a quick glance at the film at first but not overly pay attention to details. Then I load my logic template and adjust it to what I would possibly need based on the one view I did, then I start scoring and start watching with details. I come up with everything on the spot. I go through orchestration stages, sometimes things come to me perfectly and sometimes they take a while to shape up. the whole film didn't sound like it did at first at all, it went through some two different revisions. 

Thanks for listning again!


----------



## desmond904

you could change things up a bit, everything sounds the same, and for 6 minutes that can become a little boring, thank god it's for micky mousing ")


----------



## Guy Bacos

desmond904 @ Sat Nov 06 said:


> you could change things up a bit, everything sounds the same, and for 6 minutes that can become a little boring, thank god it's for micky mousing ")



This sounds like the reincarnation of Narval....


----------



## Hannes_F

Boring? This was one of the very few things I listened to three times in a row.


----------



## sherief83

desmond904 @ Sat Nov 06 said:


> you could change things up a bit, everything sounds the same, and for 6 minutes that can become a little boring, thank god it's for micky mousing ")



Thanks for listening.


----------



## paoling

sherief83 @ Sun Nov 07 said:


> desmond904 @ Sat Nov 06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you could change things up a bit, everything sounds the same, and for 6 minutes that can become a little boring, thank god it's for micky mousing ")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for listening.
Click to expand...

This is class


----------



## michaelv

A fine piece of sustained writing: coherent in its ideas and idiom,and wholly appropriate to the image. Disney should be hiring you.


----------



## sherief83

Thank you Michael for your very kind words, ha ha Disney is a dream of mine for sure I'm sure they will eventually come across my hard work....sometime....within my life...lol


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

desmond904 @ Sat Nov 06 said:


> you could change things up a bit, everything sounds the same, and for 6 minutes that can become a little boring, thank god it's for micky mousing ")



Four posts and you already are displaying a lack of courtesy.
Everyone is free to enjoy whatever genre that (s)he fancies, but to be oblivious to the amount of work and craft that it takes to create such a piece says a lot about your insight...

I'm sure that we'll hear from you again (o)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

Excellent work Sherief!

and your mockup techniques have significantly improved since you last posted!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mike Marino

Great production, Sherief!

- Mike


----------

